# RCI: Add Guest Cert later?



## hypnotiq (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

Quick question. Im trying to grab a few units for the wedding next year to help out some family that wants to come but we're not sure who is coming yet? 

Can I just book now (pay the exchange fee) and then add the Guest Certificate later once we realize which family member is using it?

Thx,
Nico


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes.  I would also suggest waiting as long as you can, just in case there are any changes, because RCI will charge a second time to change the name again if it is needed.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 2, 2012)

With an RCI weeks account you can add a guest cert and pay for it online anytime up until the day of check in.  With an RCI points reservation if you don't add the guest cert at the time you make the reservation you will have to add it by calling up and paying for it over the phone.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nico,
If you are going to be getting alot of guest certificates, you may want to consider getting an RCI platinum membership closer to a year out from the wedding.  It is approx $55 for a year, but you get a $20 rebate for each guest certificate.  It is issued as a credit to your account for use towards exchange fees, combine fees (also receive a $25 credit for each combine).

Just a thought.


----------



## JPD (Oct 2, 2012)

Just a question, if Nico will be at the wedding, can he just bypass the gift certificates and check in himself?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 2, 2012)

JPD said:


> Just a question, if Nico will be at the wedding, can he just bypass the gift certificates and check in himself?



I don't really know...but good question.  Now that you mention it, I think he should be able to.


----------



## vckempson (Oct 2, 2012)

JPD said:


> Just a question, if Nico will be at the wedding, can he just bypass the gift certificates and check in himself?



My understanding is yes, he can check in for all of them... no guest certificates required.  Nico might need to put a required hold on his credit card for each unit, though, and he'll be on the hook for any damages.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 3, 2012)

We've invited other couples along with us with multiple exchanges the same week, and we didn't need the guest certificates.  Also, each family used their own credit cards for check-in, so we weren't on the hook for any room charges or damages, should there be any.

I'd call the resort directly and make sure you won't need the guest certificates.  We called ahead and let the resort know other couples would check in before we got there and they were fine with that.  I just gave them the names of the occupants of the other units.  Worked just fine.  I think RCI makes the $$ from GC, not the resorts, so they don't care as long as you are there and each family uses their own CC for check-in.

I'd still call the resort directly, just to be sure.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 3, 2012)

vckempson said:


> My understanding is yes, he can check in for all of them... no guest certificates required.  Nico might need to put a required hold on his credit card for each unit, though, and he'll be on the hook for any damages.



That's what I've been told in the past, by both RCI and the TS resort.
They don't even care if you leave after checking everybody in, just as long as you check everybody in.


----------

